# OJ Mayo to USC



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

realgm.com


----------



## Larry121283 (Jul 1, 2006)

I still think he's DL bound before he steps on a college hoops court.

Until I see him suit up and on the hardwood in a game, I really have my doubts of him playing on the college level.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I guess he's banking on Pruitt and Noodle leaving... Weird choice for him though...


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

He's a starter from day one, Good place for him to play for one year and leave.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TheGoods said:


> I guess he's banking on Pruitt and Noodle leaving... Weird choice for him though...


A 3 year all-conference starter could be there and he'd still start over the guy. weird choice? hollywood; can put'em on the map on his own; tim floyd =







... what more could a guy want? after all, it worked for lienart and reggie. i'm sure sneaky pete can throw him some football


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The bigger story is that OJ picked a Nike school.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

the same company he spurned last summer? didn't think of that. i don't think they'll mind, especially after they count the first year of earnings off his new shoe.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> the same company he spurned last summer? didn't think of that. i don't think they'll mind, especially after they count the first year of earnings off his new shoe.



I can see it now

Mayo 1 - own Label - Symbol is Mircale Whip


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

TM said:


> A 3 year all-conference starter could be there and he'd still start over the guy. weird choice?


 I'm not so sure he'd start over Pruitt or Noodle... He's good, but he isn't as good relative to other talents as he's regarded. A USC media image works for football, but their bball program is in a rebuilding phase and isn't an in-the-spotlight program to start with (their goal is to get to that point)... It _is_ weird... He will try to parlay playing in LA into a PR opportunity, but as far as programs that complement him, it's a poor choice... He'd be better suited in a program built around role players and strong defenders (where there would be a greater opportunity to lead).


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Are you kidding me, OJ Mayo could probably start for the Hawks *next* season (maybe last season), he's not going to be on any college bench especially USC's.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TheGoods said:


> I'm not so sure he'd start over Pruitt or Noodle... He's good, but he isn't as good relative to other talents as he's regarded.


Sorry, but you are way off base. He is that good. Also, last I heard, OJ is looking to play PG exclusively in college


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Sorry, but you are way off base. He is that good. Also, last I heard, OJ is looking to play PG exclusively in college


Beyond talent, seniority will play a factor... But if you say that he's looking to play only PG, it's possible to see Pruitt shift over to SG (where he's a better fit, but defensively challenged)... I'm not saying Mayo isn't good enough to start, but in college seniority, systems, "leadership," and other factors go into a lot of stuff... I was unaware he was looking to exclusively play PG... It's entirely possible Pruitt will kill all discussion by declaring next year anyway... I still think it's a poor choice for him. Melo put himself in a good spot with great role players and a good coach (both of which the Trojans lack), and IMO Mayo would be best suited doing the same. Stick Mayo with a few 3 shooters and a few defensive-minded bigmen, and he could make a Tourney run; I don't see USC providing that for him though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

TheGoods said:


> Beyond talent, seniority will play a factor... But if you say that he's looking to play only PG, it's possible to see Pruitt shift over to SG (where he's a better fit, but defensively challenged)... I'm not saying Mayo isn't good enough to start, but in college seniority, systems, "leadership," and other factors go into a lot of stuff... I was unaware he was looking to exclusively play PG... It's entirely possible Pruitt will kill all discussion by declaring next year anyway... I still think it's a poor choice for him. Melo put himself in a good spot with great role players and a good coach (both of which the Trojans lack), and IMO Mayo would be best suited doing the same. Stick Mayo with a few 3 shooters and a few defensive-minded bigmen, and he could make a Tourney run; I don't see USC providing that for him though.


 I don't think it's a question. The only question is how many times USC had to assure him he'd start.

Like people said, he's trying to set himself up PR wise, but USC isn't the place, and I don't see him making them relevant in one year. UC....LA...anyone? Why wouldn't he go there. 

And what does this mean for Bill Walker, and that other guy they had with them, the forward (forgot his name).


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I don't think it's a question. The only question is how many times USC had to assure him he'd start.
> 
> Like people said, he's trying to set himself up PR wise, but USC isn't the place, and I don't see him making them relevant in one year. UC....LA...anyone? Why wouldn't he go there.
> 
> And what does this mean for Bill Walker, and that other guy they had with them, the forward (forgot his name).





Well if Bill Walker goes to USC as well, I dont see why USC wouldnt make a tourney run.
The forward's name is Keenan Ellis. He was on their high school team but i think he got kicked out or something. Doubt he's going to the same school as mayo and walker.
Another person i believe wanted to play with mayo and walker was Kevin Love. But he's down to UNC and UCLA


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> I don't think it's a question. The only question is how many times USC had to assure him he'd start.
> 
> Like people said, he's trying to set himself up PR wise, but USC isn't the place, and I don't see him making them relevant in one year. UC....LA...anyone? Why wouldn't he go there.
> 
> And what does this mean for Bill Walker, and that other guy they had with them, the forward (forgot his name).


Regarding UCLA, their only remaining scholies are tied up with current offers to other top guys (Love and Singler, although it seems like Singler may be set on Duke, at which time Gant will likely step in)... But with Afflalo likely gone after this year, that leaves only Collison and Westbrook at G, which is cause for concern (Shipp can play spot minutes at SG, and although he's lost a lot of weight and gotten in shape, his style is more like a SF). So Mayo certainly would fit right in... Although Howland's down-n-dirty bball takes the emphasis off the star and could be detrimental to a one and done guard.

If Mayo elevates USC to a new level, he'll certainly gain from it, but he runs the risk of losing the bball (not necessarily celeb PR) exposure he'd have at a more established and/or fitting team.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TheGoods said:


> Beyond talent, seniority will play a factor... But if you say that he's looking to play only PG, it's possible to see Pruitt shift over to SG (where he's a better fit, but defensively challenged)... I'm not saying Mayo isn't good enough to start, but in college seniority, systems, "leadership," and other factors go into a lot of stuff... I was unaware he was looking to exclusively play PG... It's entirely possible Pruitt will kill all discussion by declaring next year anyway... I still think it's a poor choice for him. Melo put himself in a good spot with great role players and a good coach (both of which the Trojans lack), and IMO Mayo would be best suited doing the same. Stick Mayo with a few 3 shooters and a few defensive-minded bigmen, and he could make a Tourney run; I don't see USC providing that for him though.


Seniority doesn't mean **** when you are USC basketball and you have a chance to land the number 1 recruit in the country. Mayo doesn't verbal to USC unless the coach gives him the keys to the offense.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> Like people said, he's trying to set himself up PR wise, but USC isn't the place, and I don't see him making them relevant in one year. UC....LA...anyone? Why wouldn't he go there.


If Mayo wanted to play for a demanding coach, I don't see any reason he would choose UCLA since his system doesn't highlight OJ's best features.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Seniority doesn't mean **** when you are USC basketball and you have a chance to land the number 1 recruit in the country. Mayo doesn't verbal to USC unless the coach gives him the keys to the offense.


Exactly. Mayo did choose a school full of role players, it's just a shame you can't see it Goods. Next to Mayo, those guys are role players, I don't care what they did last year. Hell, I'm sure they would be honored to play with Mayo.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Exactly. Mayo did choose a school full of role players, it's just a shame you can't see it Goods. Next to Mayo, those guys are role players, I don't care what they did last year. Hell, I'm sure they would be honored to play with Mayo.


Pruitt is a nice complement and Noodle does his thing, but USC is a poorly coached, weak defensive team that lacks anything in the middle... N'Diaye is junk and will be gone, and the only other guys taller than Noodle are a few guy with no experience (frosh or basically the same). Jeremy Barr is going to have to really come through this year for a miniature Trojan squad... Pruitt, Stewart, Odzic, Noodle and Mayo are all under 6-5 (6-6 or 6-7 if you count Noodle's mohawk), and those will be the best 5 on the team... Some teams can make small-ball work, but the team specifically does *not* have well suited role players for Mayo (unless they can rope in bigs ready to play with Mayo).

BTW, I just noticed Pruitt is ineligible in the fall, so I can't see him leaving without a huge spring now.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

TheGoods said:


> Pruitt is a nice complement and Noodle does his thing, but USC is a poorly coached, weak defensive team that lacks anything in the middle... N'Diaye is junk and will be gone, and the only other guys taller than Noodle are a few guy with no experience (frosh or basically the same). Jeremy Barr is going to have to really come through this year for a miniature Trojan squad... Pruitt, Stewart, Odzic, Noodle and Mayo are all under 6-5 (6-6 or 6-7 if you count Noodle's mohawk), and those will be the best 5 on the team... Some teams can make small-ball work, but the team specifically does *not* have well suited role players for Mayo (unless they can rope in bigs ready to play with Mayo).
> 
> BTW, I just noticed Pruitt is ineligible in the fall, so I can't see him leaving without a huge spring now.




Sorry but in noodle u mean nick young right?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

crazyfan said:


> Sorry but in noodle u mean nick young right?


Yeah... I'm not sure where he picked up the nickname (it's a bit offbeat).


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

If I was a top 50 recruit in the class of 2007 and a big man I would absolutely commit somewhere just to play with OJ Mayo. That being said, at this point I'd still shy away from USC just because I don't think anyone is fully convinced this story is for real.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> If I was a top 50 recruit in the class of 2007 and a big man I would absolutely commit somewhere just to play with OJ Mayo. That being said, at this point I'd still shy away from USC just because I don't think anyone is fully convinced this story is for real.




Mayo's former teammate Keenan Ellis will go with Mayo.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope this turns out well for Mayo and USC, but I have my concerns about him going to a suspect program ran by coach Floyd. You better believe the NCAA will have their eye on this situation.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> Like people said, he's trying to set himself up PR wise, but USC isn't the place, and I don't see him making them relevant in one year. UC....LA...anyone? Why wouldn't he go there.


Here's your reason:



> He wants to build a program and not just be another player.


And here's the article that quote is from: Sources: Mayo Set to Announce

And it's funny this is even being debated.


----------



## Larry121283 (Jul 1, 2006)

He is one-and-done at best. He won't be around building any team. So I find that quote very much garbage.

I don't think USC has the talent to make a legit run in the tourney either, even with Mayo. Mayo is one of the best high school players out there, but I don't see him taking a team to the national title.

He'll be there for a "Dejuan Wagner" minute and take his game to the pros. Maybe he makes the tourney with Pruitt and Young (and whoever else joins him), but its not like he is taking USC anywhere after that.

Tim Floyd is also full of shenanigans, so who knows if there is any funny business going on.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

question, when is the Pac-10 on tv...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

a lot, thanks to Fox Sports' new deal. Unfortunately though, it is Fox Sports


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I'm with ralaw on this one, it seems pretty suspect. I'm a firm believer that most college kids going to play basketball are offered a little something with their scholarships. Not necessarily through the programs, but through runners and facilitators. I know first hand that a lot of players are approached.

Most players believe that either the age restriction shouldn't be in place, or that college players should be paid. It's not hard to put it all together.

I wouldn't be surprised at all if OJ's been offered a little something.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I'm with ralaw on this one, it seems pretty suspect. I'm a firm believer that most college kids going to play basketball are offered a little something with their scholarships. Not necessarily through the programs, but through runners and facilitators. I know first hand that a lot of players are approached.
> 
> Most players believe that either the age restriction shouldn't be in place, or that college players should be paid. It's not hard to put it all together.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised at all if OJ's been offered a little something.


 He was getting pub in what, the 8th grade? You know he's been offered all types of stuff.

And he's naive if he thinks he's going to build a program in one year. He probably looked at Carmelo, and how idolized he is, but he came into a good team, and came in with a good class.

Mayo, Ellis, and Walker should make the tourney and probably make some noise, but he's not about to shake up the country and make USC a hotbed. Not in a year. And he's only staying a year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Mayo will announce 



> While USC will likely get the verbal pledge, Mayo said it's not completely set in stone that he'll wind up playing for the Trojans.
> 
> "I still want to visit Florida and Kansas State before I make a final decision," Mayo said. "A verbal is just a verbal."
> 
> That may be the case for some, but kids need to realize that giving someone your word should be worth something.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow "a verbal is just a verbal". That speaks alot of Mayo and what kind of person he is. If he was going to visit Florida and KSU, the shouldnt have verballed.
If he does wind up in KSU with walker, USC aint going to be happy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't see why he doesn't want to just go to the D-League and sign with Reebok and Vaccaro.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Premier said:


> I don't see why he doesn't want to just go to the D-League and sign with Reebok and Vaccaro.


Notice that all 3 schools he is talking about are Nike Coaches. I can't stress this enough


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Premier said:


> I don't see why he doesn't want to just go to the D-League and sign with Reebok and Vaccaro.


I still have a hard time believing he'll suit up for a college program. I mean the NCAA will come sniffing around for sure.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

HKF said:


> I still have a hard time believing he'll suit up for a college program. I mean the NCAA will come sniffing around for sure.


I am still not sure he can play in the D League. I would assume in order to be eligible you have to have gone through the draft process. I think he would have to go to another professional league, either in the U.S. or Europe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

jsm27 said:


> I am still not sure he can play in the D League. I would assume in order to be eligible you have to have gone through the draft process. I think he would have to go to another professional league, either in the U.S. or Europe.


No, you don't have to go through the draft process. Age limit was reduced to 18 (for the D-League) and graduating class. That's it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Notice that all 3 schools he is talking about are Nike Coaches. I can't stress this enough


He did play for the that Miami team that Nike sponsers instead of the Greyhounds.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Don't quote me on this, but I thought he couldn't play for a D1 school because he didnt finish his high school year because he got suspended?

Reguardless, I can see with what he's saying WHY he'd choose USC. I mean, he wants to be the star, and there's no doubt he's going to be the best player on the USC roster. He'll get to play right away, and play a pretty big factor for sure. I don't know/doubt he'll stay for 4 years...doubt even 2, but maybe he will. Not to mention he probably more or less wanted to go to USC for the fact that it's Southern California, and what basketball hoops star wouldn't want to play in SoCal and score chicks all the time. I'm sure that's on his mind :biggrin:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

can he play for a professional team in Europe and declare for the draft next year????

he will be 19 right, International Players don't have to be out of high school they just have to be 19 right???


----------



## Larry121283 (Jul 1, 2006)

crazyfan said:


> Wow "a verbal is just a verbal". That speaks alot of Mayo and what kind of person he is. If he was going to visit Florida and KSU, the shouldnt have verballed.
> If he does wind up in KSU with walker, USC aint going to be happy.


 K-State in that instance would have gotten 3 of the top 5 players in the class. That is Duke and UNC-like. 

OJ Mayo, Bill Walker, and Michael Beasley.

They'd have their starting PF/C, PG/SG, and SG/SF that could start at any program in the nation.

It would be an amazing haul, to be honest.

I still have my doubts about Mayo.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> can he play for a professional team in Europe and declare for the draft next year????
> 
> he will be 19 right, International Players don't have to be out of high school they just have to be 19 right???


 He doesn't even have to do that, he can stay in prep school.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

are we just getting lies or is this kid nuts?

http://news.cincinnati.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060707/SPT0301/607070404/1062/SPT


> O.J. Mayo backed off even more from his would-be commitment to Southern California on Friday.
> 
> Mayo, the North College Hill basketball star ranked by most recruting analysts as the No. 1 high school player in the class of 2007, told Rivals.com Friday that Southern Cal is “just a school on my list.” Mayo made his comments at the Reebok ABCD summer camp in Teaneck, N.J.
> 
> “USC is just a school on my list,” Mayo told Rivals national recruiting analyst Jerry Meyer, in a story published on the Rivals.com Web site. “USC, Kansas State and Florida are on my list. I’m going to take my time with this and talk it over with my family and make sure that I make the right decision for myself and my family.”


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Remember this is the same kid who said when he saw the movie "He Got Game" he envisioned that's how his recruiting life would be (before jumping to the pros). 

So that's how you can see where his head is at. I would prefer him to go to the D-League (get his shoe money) but also get humbled playing against guys competing to make the pros. It would be good for his ego to have to go against guys who will make him work. 

Playing for someone like Tim Floyd or Bob Huggins and being given a starting spot, is not humbling at all.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> Remember this is the same kid who said when he saw the movie "He Got Game" he envisioned that's how his recruiting life would be (before jumping to the pros).
> 
> So that's how you can see where his head is at. I would prefer him to go to the D-League (get his shoe money) but also get humbled playing against guys competing to make the pros. It would be good for his ego to have to go against guys who will make him work.
> 
> Playing for someone like Tim Floyd or Bob Huggins and being given a starting spot, is not humbling at all.


Please don't put Huggins in the same category as Floyd. I can guarentee that Huggins would humble him, not that I expect OJ to go to KSU anymore.

There has only been one player Huggins let get away with not doing things his way and he learned his not to do it again after Dontonio.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the more he opens his mouth the more you have to think they should have tweaked the new rule of having guys go to college for a year.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

you guys are too hard. these kids go through a lot of stress every day and especially being oj mayo with b thousands of people in his ear would be crazy. I have seen this kid play plenty of times and he is humble you guys are getting the wrong idea cause ofwhat the media puts on the net and the paper//shoot when i was in high scool and a lot of other people that now play professionally wanted their college experience to be like he got game..and you know what at some colleges it is and you defianetly get that treatment in the nba


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

For some reason, I think OJ's gonna be fine at USC. No allegations, scandals or anything. Just a hunch about it. He'll get his one and done in and be in the NBA just like that.

I passed by the Galen Center today by the freeway and that place is huge. It's gonna look nice when it's done, especially with fans packing it in to watch OJ.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes cause USC doesn't cheat.  All of mny USC friends don't like me saying it, but that team cheats like a mofo.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Larry121283 said:


> K-State in that instance would have gotten 3 of the top 5 players in the class. That is Duke and UNC-like.
> 
> OJ Mayo, Bill Walker, and Michael Beasley.
> 
> ...




I thought Mike Beasley had commintted to Charlotte like in his freshmen year?
But those 3 together would be wicked and if they can get another 2 players to commit with them, the next Fab 5? Maybe just for a season?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Beasley did commit to Charlotte, but Bob Huggins hired Charlotte's coach. Bealsey wanted to play for him so he reopened his recruitment and selected Kansas State.

And there will never be another Fab 5.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

TM said:


> Beasley did commit to Charlotte, but Bob Huggins hired Charlotte's coach. Bealsey wanted to play for him so he reopened his recruitment and selected Kansas State.
> 
> And there will never be another Fab 5.




haha i realise that there will never ever be another Fab 5 but maybe along the lines of this year's Ohio State recruiting class?


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

TM said:


> Beasley did commit to Charlotte, but Bob Huggins hired Charlotte's coach. Bealsey wanted to play for him so he reopened his recruitment and selected Kansas State.
> 
> And there will never be another Fab 5.


Long live the Fab Five!!!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

crazyfan said:


> haha i realise that there will never ever be another Fab 5 but maybe along the lines of this year's Ohio State recruiting class?


n

North Carolina's class is even better...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> but maybe along the lines of this year's Ohio State recruiting class?


I'll let the OSU and UNC frehsman play a game first


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is Mayo even going to be eligible for college? Is he even gonna graduate highschool? The kid screams braindead thug. The D-League is probaly going to be the path for him. His attitude is whats going to bring down his ceiling.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

sloth said:


> Is Mayo even going to be eligible for college? Is he even gonna graduate highschool? The kid screams braindead thug. The D-League is probaly going to be the path for him. His attitude is whats going to bring down his ceiling.


he certainly acts like a pro already doesnt he? this guy screams d-league but i dont think agents want young kids playing there. to me there has to be a better minor league system out there. i would rather kids that may actually want to go to college have a seat in school as opposed to athletes who dont.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

OJ already considers himself a pro.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

That's obviously a prom photo.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

...yummy...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

sloth said:


> Is Mayo even going to be eligible for college? Is he even gonna graduate highschool? The kid screams braindead thug. The D-League is probaly going to be the path for him. His attitude is whats going to bring down his ceiling.


He will graduate HS with at least a 3.0 GPA.

Truely one of your most uniformed posts ever.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> He will graduate HS with at least a 3.0 GPA.
> 
> Truely one of your most uniformed posts ever.


Last I saw, he was expelled from whatever highschool he went to, and then Oak Hill Academy turned him down once they found out he was expelled.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Truely one of your most uniformed posts ever.


I understand why you used a similar statement for HKF [see Lowry thread], but sloth? _sloth_?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

sloth said:


> Last I saw, he was expelled from whatever highschool he went to, and then Oak Hill Academy turned him down once they found out he was expelled.


He was never expelled. Please try to deal in facts.

He was suspended for a few days and that was it. He also never formally applied at Oak Hill and his visit there was completely overblown.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> He will graduate HS with at least a 3.0 GPA.
> 
> Truely one of your most uniformed posts ever.


oh yes, OJ is a true gentleman. All he did was badly beat up a girl and get suspended for a few months from school. Then when he tried transferring to a prep school he lied about it and when they found out about the incident they denied his admission. He also got in trouble for pot. Where else but SC would a kid named OJ play ball for...


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> oh yes, OJ is a true gentleman. All he did was badly beat up a girl and get suspended for a few months from school. Then when he tried transferring to a prep school he lied about it and when they found out about the incident they denied his admission. He also got in trouble for pot. Where else but SC would a kid named OJ play ball for...


lol @ beat up a girl...people on the internet always amaze me


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

DaBruins said:


> oh yes, OJ is a true gentleman. All he did was badly beat up a girl and get suspended for a few months from school. Then when he tried transferring to a prep school he lied about it and when they found out about the incident they denied his admission. He also got in trouble for pot. Where else but SC would a kid named OJ play ball for...


Again, please deal in facts and not internet rumors. He was suspended for a few days, not a few months. The rest are just as incorrect.

I certainly don't see him as a saint, but my goodness, the amount of inaccurate information you're accepting as facts is out of control.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Priest said:


> lol @ beat up a girl...people on the internet always amaze me


UCLA fan commenting on possible USC player. Feel the luv :biggrin:


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

TM said:


> UCLA fan commenting on possible USC player. Feel the luv :biggrin:


lol damn i didnt even realize the logo


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> oh yes, OJ is a true gentleman. All he did was badly beat up a girl and get suspended for a few months from school. Then when he tried transferring to a prep school he lied about it and when they found out about the incident they denied his admission. He also got in trouble for pot. Where else but SC would a kid named OJ play ball for...





He got in trouble for pot. Thats crap.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I believe the last few post are reasons to why OJ maybe should go and play for a legit program with a legit coach free of rumors and NCAA allegations. This USC situation is very suspect to me and he doesn't want to be labeled with being "the spoiled athlete with an attitude problem" in these days where professional teams provide short leashes for these types of player. The situation could get ugly. Regarldless if he did or didn't do some of the things he is rumored to have done or whether he is a spoiled athlete or isn't doesn't matter, as he is being perceived that way and this is what matters. Every step, decision or comment he makes will be ridiculed and he needs to understand this. I'm not sure who is a part of his council, but they along with his agent (you know he has one) need to tell him that he needs to understand this and respect the "spotlight" and the process.

Mayo needs to understand he isn't LeBron James who was driving a Hummer while in highschool because LeBron and everyone else knew he was going pro, so it didn't matter. As of right now, Mayo plans on attending college; therefore, he has to respect the process. I believe corruption happens everyday in the recruiting process and the NCAA knows this; however, every know and then the NCAA decides to make examples out of a few athletes just to give the appearance that they are doing something. Mayo needs to understand this.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> I believe corruption happens everyday in the recruiting process and the NCAA knows this; however, every know and then the NCAA decides to make examples out of a few athletes just to give the appearance that they are doing something. Mayo needs to understand this.


It definitely does. It's AAU basketball and grassroots. William Wesley, Reggie Brown, Eddie Lau. All big runners for agents, I'm not even going to get into runners for college basketball programs. Runners and facilitators have ruined amateur basketball. It's ashame the players don't realize that a person like Wesley only knows them at a young age because he taps potential players for Leon Rose. He gets big money out of it, he's looking out for himself at the same time.

ralaw if you're interested and want to know more pm me sometime.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> It definitely does. It's AAU basketball and grassroots. William Wesley, Reggie Brown, Eddie Lau. All big runners for agents, I'm not even going to get into runners for college basketball programs. Runners and facilitators have ruined amateur basketball. It's ashame the players don't realize that a person like Wesley only knows them at a young age because he taps potential players for Leon Rose. He gets big money out of it, he's looking out for himself at the same time.
> 
> ralaw if you're interested and want to know more pm me sometime.




Who in the world is Leon Rose?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> Who in the world is Leon Rose?


An agent. I'm pretty sure both Crawford and Curry both had him, and both fired him.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Mayo Verbals to USC...

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/columns/story?columnist=forde_pat&id=2512797&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab3pos1 



> Class of 2007 star O.J. Mayo, from Cincinnati, reportedly has made a surprising oral commitment to Southern California (an arrangement that, if consummated, won't last longer than the Trojans' final dribble of the 2007-08 season). Class of 2009 star Renardo Sidney -- whose father, a former school security guard, is now a paid Reebok "consultant" -- has moved from Mississippi to L.A., according to several media reports.



Come discuss in the Pac-10 forum as well...

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=285900&page=2&pp=15


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> Who in the world is Leon Rose?


Leon Rose is a lawyer, doubles as an agent. LeBron James, Iverson, Hamilton are the big names under him. He runs the agency through his law firm he started with a few other lawyers. He's got deep connections to the Detroit AAU circuit and NJ AAU. He's picked up big time in the number of clients he represents over the last 3 years, going from Rick Brunson and Chris Anstey (both played in Australia) to some of the biggest names in the NBA. Pretty amazing considering he works in his own firm, not a SFX, IMG, Priority, etc. Lets just say it's down to runners and hard work on his part.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Mayo Verbals to USC...
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/columns/story?columnist=forde_pat&id=2512797&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab3pos1
> 
> ...



Nice article, but that's from two days ago. You sure it's not the episode from late last week? I think it is, haven't heard anything about another press conference yet.

The problem is so much more than academics and shoe contracts. There's college programs sending out runners, agents sending out runners, Nike, Reebok and Adidas have them, I bet High Schools use runners too. It's a big time problem which the NBA doesn't address at all. The NCAA and NBA need to work together on this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is why I like Lachlanwood, he knows his stuff. His basketall is dirty as hell. I can't wait till the D-League is up and running. Once it's fully functional, the shoe wars won't be as impactful, because it's either go pro (and hone your game) or go to college.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lachlanwood, I also know that you've been wondering about Bayless leaving AZ as well. He's probably going to Texas, but Durant will more than likely not be there, when he gets there.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> Lachlanwood, I also know that you've been wondering about Bayless leaving AZ as well. He's probably going to Texas, but Durant will more than likely not be there, when he gets there.


I wrote a blog about it a while ago, not sure if you read it, it's in my signature. Durant probably won't be there if he's top 5, which he should be. However if he doesn't do as well as planned (my main concern is his strength), having Bayless there for his sophomore season wouldn't deter him from coming back.

I like Durant and Young. The main reason isn't even because of basketball. These kids are solid people, who actually care about school. Durant's goal this year? Nothing to do with basketball. A 3.5 GPA. Thaddeus had a 4.0 GPA in HS, these kids have heads on their shoulders and can ball, that's what I love to see. It doesn't hurt they'll both be big hits.

I think shoe wars will continue to be apart of AAU till it's cleaned up, the NBDL won't change it too much. I heard about a 10 year old being recruited badly recently, I haven't seen someone as talented at such a young age, but when's it enough? His parents were basically forced by his AAU team to play him exclusively in the sponsored team, no more playing with his friends and there little team. Whens it enough?

You have to wonder about amateur status in the States, AAU is a great way to be recognized, it's also infiltrated with runners. All coaches have alliances, build relationships, and then sell the players off to agents and shoe companies. Till you have clean coaches the problem will persist. I understand travelling expenses, etc. need to be sponsored, but you can't have known runners and agents running teams. You have to be ignorant to not see that these kids are getting money from all places.

I have no idea how you could seriously clean up the process, I've been thinking about it for a while and I'm working on a blog about it for the future.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Nice article, but that's from two days ago. You sure it's not the episode from late last week? I think it is, haven't heard anything about another press conference yet.
> 
> The problem is so much more than academics and shoe contracts. There's college programs sending out runners, agents sending out runners, Nike, Reebok and Adidas have them, I bet High Schools use runners too. It's a big time problem which the NBA doesn't address at all. The NCAA and NBA need to work together on this.



Yeah, you are right. I just saw the article but I didnt notice the date. I do think he told USC he would commit, becuase of his great quote... "A verbal is a verbal"


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Yeah, you are right. I just saw the article but I didnt notice the date. I do think he told USC he would commit, becuase of his great quote... "A verbal is a verbal"


None of these kids respect verbals anymore. That's not entirely true, but it doesn't hold the same weight as it once did. These guys know they can keep looking after a verbal and change options if they please. Coaches need to get those letters of intent as soon as they can.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You're not going to clean up AAU until the system at the top is cleaned up. Once the minor league is set up then the rest will follow. I'm thinking if I was about 10 years older, I would have wanted to do a documentary on the AAU shoe wars. However, by the time I get the chance, it will probably be changed from what we know.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Anyone seen this? it's all I can see though. It's ESPN insider. Quite interesting though.


LINK 



> O.J. to the NBA?
> 
> It might be getting even deeper. The two top high school seniors in the country -- O. J. Mayo and Bill Walker -- look like they might have an argument that they're eligible for next year's draft.
> 
> How can that be, given the league's recent age restriction that prohibits players from making the leap to the NBA straight from high school?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Somehow, Starn will keep them out


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

If Mayo and Walker do anything against the NBA, Derrick Rose will join them. Guaranteed. There's already been talk about the three joining together to take it to court.

I can see their case, but I don't think it's a good idea if you want a big future in the NBA.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I personally think Mayo and Rose should go to the D-League if they are so infatuated with the NBA because they are the projected #1 and #2 picks in the 2008 NBA Draft (although its a long ways away.) Bill Walker on the other hand should go to College or hire a personal trainer because he won't contribute right away in the NBA b/c his skills aren't that great.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Walker will be 19 in time for next year's draft, right? Isn't that the minimum age?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

=Rondo= said:


> Walker will be 19 in time for next year's draft, right? Isn't that the minimum age?



I think you also have to be out of high school a yr as well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Which he will have been by 2007


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TM said:


> Which he will have been by 2007



don't they have to graduate from highschool? and be out a yr after that.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

The NBA has stated that Walker won't be eligible. Unless Walker takes action, either by trying to show the NBA his side of the story or by taking it to court, he has no chance.

If he wants to enter for '07, he should probably try and show the NBA his case without taking it to court. If it doesn't work, drop it. Don't even bother trying to take the NBA to court over it, the NBA is the representation body for the owners. The owners will have to waste money, time and allocations towards a case, will that make them happy? No. It's not hard to note they wouldn't be too pleased. Would that hamper your value in the draft? Probably.

Where's Clarrett at now? They're not replica cases, but it just shows you what can happen when you take your future employers to court.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Where's Clarrett at now?


Threatening people with guns, beating them up, then robbing them...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The NBA has stated that Walker won't be eligible. Unless Walker takes action, either by trying to show the NBA his side of the story or by taking it to court, he has no chance.
> 
> If he wants to enter for '07, he should probably try and show the NBA his case without taking it to court. If it doesn't work, drop it. Don't even bother trying to take the NBA to court over it, the NBA is the representation body for the owners. The owners will have to waste money, time and allocations towards a case, will that make them happy? No. It's not hard to note they wouldn't be too pleased. Would that hamper your value in the draft? Probably.
> 
> Where's Clarrett at now? They're not replica cases, but it just shows you what can happen when you take your future employers to court.



yeah at first they said NFL violated antitrust law's but since it was collectively bargained it was overuled. So, I guess since they came to agreement within their league it doesn't apply to the law for some reason.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> yeah at first they said NFL violated antitrust law's but since it was collectively bargained it was overuled. So, I guess since they came to agreement within their league it doesn't apply to the law for some reason.


The players are represented through the Players Union. The CBA is an agreement between the Players Union and the Owners committee. The only argument Walker really has is that he wasn't represented by the Union at the time when the CBA was passed. However, the NBA is not the only basketball league in the States. While you can say it's a near monopoly and has a strangle-hold on the top competition, it's only that way by choice. The ABA is still around, these players could join the ABA but choose not to.

It's much the same as a company within an industry having certain criteria, such as experience, for a job. However anyone can apply for these positions. In the NBA the young guys can't apply for the NBA, but they can apply for the ABA (as an example). While it doesn't seem right, both sides agreed upon it, and as a private business the NBA should have the right to discriminate when choosing employers (or players).

Now I don't necessarily agree with the age rule, and I've seen many good arguments against it. However, trying to gain entry to the NBA through the courts is the wrong way to go. You have to sit down and discuss the situation with the NBA, and if they say no move on. I wouldn't advise Walker to push it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

OJ Mayo will start from day one at which ever college he chooses to attend.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> the same company he spurned last summer? didn't think of that. i don't think they'll mind, especially after they count the first year of earnings off his new shoe.


I believe you mean Kevin Love. Kevin Love was the one who left Nike last summer for a reebok aau team.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> I believe you mean Kevin Love. Kevin Love was the one who left Nike last summer for a reebok aau team.


yes, that is correct. mayo has been wearing reebok for the past 3 years. too bad for reebok, he played for the Nike sponsered Miami Tropics earlier this summer.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

TM said:


> yes, that is correct. mayo has been wearing reebok for the past 3 years. too bad for reebok, he played for the Nike sponsered Miami Tropics earlier this summer.




Miami, wouldn't he play for Ohio or Cincinnati?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ghost said:


> Miami, wouldn't he play for Ohio or Cincinnati?



He does play for a team out of Cincinnati, Ohio but he wanted to win the Kingwood classic tournament which is probably one of the top 2 AAU tournaments every year. His team (the D1 Greyhounds) was playing in Pittsburgh that weekend, but he wanted to win the Kingwood classic so he joined the Nike sponsored Miami Tropics like TM stated.


----------

